# Mexipedium xerophyticum



## Achamore (Jul 11, 2016)

Have had this plant for at least 12 years, and it only bloomed once before, about 10 years back. I was growing it moderately dry, in line with the advice I had seen. Then a year ago someone on this forum mentioned that in fact it might be best keeping the roots moist, that some places in their native habitat there is sphagnum moss covering the roots. So I began watering it a bit every day, and it has responded well, putting on new growths after years of slow decline. Here is the new bloom.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 11, 2016)

Very nice . This one has more pink then most.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 11, 2016)

Wish I can find one of these! Just lovely.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 11, 2016)

So cute! Just curious, what's the diameter of the pot?


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 11, 2016)

Its lovely! I just purchased one of these yesterday so I was happy to come across your photos and cultural advice


----------



## Achamore (Jul 11, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> So cute! Just curious, what's the diameter of the pot?



I think its a 6" pot. I'll check tomorrow.


----------



## eaborne (Jul 11, 2016)

I love these close-ups! I need to get a lens that can zoom like that!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 11, 2016)

Good for you! Plant is doing well.


----------



## Markhamite (Jul 12, 2016)

Beautiful! Congrats on you patience and success.


----------



## Achamore (Jul 12, 2016)

eaborne said:


> I love these close-ups! I need to get a lens that can zoom like that!



I used a fairly normal Nikon 80mm Macro lens, but as the camera (Nikon D800) has pretty high res, I was able to crop the resulting photos closely.


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 12, 2016)

Very nice and great shots, too. I have one for 4 years, and never bloomed yet, too.


----------



## Achamore (Jul 12, 2016)

tnyr5 said:


> So cute! Just curious, what's the diameter of the pot?



It is a 6" pot.


----------



## trdyl (Jul 12, 2016)

Very nice! The more I see of these the more I want to give it a shot.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 13, 2016)

Lovely flower, and interesting, compact growing :drool:!!!!

Mine has 10cm + of 'cabling' between the different growths  !

Jean


----------



## Achamore (Jul 13, 2016)

JeanLux said:


> Lovely flower, and interesting, compact growing :drool:!!!!
> 
> Mine has 10cm + of 'cabling' between the different growths  !
> 
> Jean



Good point..! Yes, this one has pretty short 'cabling'. You make me appreciate it all the more..!


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 13, 2016)

It's beautiful. 10 years... you are very patient!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2016)

Lots of growths in a very small space! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## trdyl (Jul 13, 2016)

Don,

Would you happen to remember where you got it from?


----------



## Achamore (Jul 13, 2016)

trdyl said:


> Don,
> 
> Would you happen to remember where you got it from?



I'll see if I have anything in my records to remind me. (I used to be better at recording where each plant came from...)


----------



## Achamore (Jul 13, 2016)

Hamlet said:


> It's beautiful. 10 years... you are very patient!



I just kept feeling I wasn't giving it what it wanted. Last year's comments here were a huge help. It simply wanted more water..!


----------



## abax (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm totally fascinated with these small jewels...so delicate
and lovely.


----------



## Achamore (Jul 18, 2016)

Ok, all I had to do was look at the other side of the tag, to see when and where I bought this. Duhh..! Anyone know if New World Orchids is still around? I bought this plant from the fellow at the Newbury Orchid Show in 2002, but I believe he was based in Florida.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jul 18, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## trdyl (Jul 18, 2016)

So pretty!

NWO is still around in Michigan. It is no longer run by Glenn Lehr. Kristen Uthus took it over a couple of years ago. I never would have thought that they had these at one point in time.


----------



## Achamore (Jul 19, 2016)

trdyl said:


> So pretty!
> 
> NWO is still around in Michigan. It is no longer run by Glenn Lehr. Kristen Uthus took it over a couple of years ago. I never would have thought that they had these at one point in time.



The name sounds familiar, I'm sure it was Glenn that sold me the plant. He didn't have more than a few, and was very pleased he had these..! Glad I made so obvious a tag / ID at the time, so I would not be able to forget.


----------



## eteson (Aug 1, 2016)

Gorgeous pictures!
Eliseo


----------



## Achamore (Aug 2, 2016)

eteson said:


> Gorgeous pictures!
> Eliseo



Thank you Eliseo. Not easy is it with these white blooms... :wink:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice. I got mine back in 2007 and it isn't much larger than yours, but I can't seem to flower the darn thing - or grow it to my satisfaction.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 6, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Nice. I got mine back in 2007 and it isn't much larger than yours, but I can't seem to flower the darn thing - or grow it to my satisfaction.



As I mentioned above, it wasn't doing well for me until I began giving it a moderate watering every day.


----------

